# Swarm Lure



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Just an FYI.

The constituents of Nasonov pheromone:
1 geraniol (isomer of nerol)
2 nerolic acid (isomer of geranic acid)
3 (E)-citral (geranial) 
4 (Z)-citral (neral)
5 geranic acid (isomer of nerolic acid)
6 Nerol (isomer of geraniol)
7 farnesol
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF00995745#page-1

The essential constituents of Nasonov for effects on bees:
1 geraniol (isomer of nerol)
2 nerolic acid (isomer of geranic acid)
3 (E)-citral (geranial) 
4 (Z)-citral (neral)
"A 1:1:1 mixture of geraniol + nerolic acid + (E)- and (Z)-citrals was as effective as a mixture of all the seven components in equal proportions"
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-3032.1981.tb00270.x/abstract

Lemongrass oil major components:
1 geraniol (isomer of nerol)
2 nerolic acid (isomer of geranic acid)
3 (E)-citral (geranial)
4 (Z)-citral (neral)
5 geranic acid (isomer of nerolic acid)
6 farnesol
http://www.iloveindia.com/indian-herbs/lemongrass.html

Notice any similarities?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Uhm, let me see, "snake oil"?
Thanks for posting
gww


----------



## Freemind777 (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TY1W4O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hmmm... the product description is "Lemongrass 100% Pure Essential Oil -4oz" and the label in the picture says "Peppermint"... they must be using the picture for all their essential oils...


----------



## Keekneebeek (Feb 19, 2015)

I recently purchased some of this and used it for my very first two bait hives just yesterday. We'll see I if get any swarms.


----------



## Freemind777 (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure why the photo is incorrect now. I ordered this about a month ago. At that time it was a correct photo.
I opened the bottle when I got it. Very lemony smell.


----------



## roykessler (Feb 18, 2015)

The best I have luck with is NOW. Others I've tried have smelled different to me anyways.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had luck with NOW also, plus it's cheap CLICK LINK AMAZON


----------

